# Spent A Week Camping In Northeast Texas



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

I just got back from camping in Northeast Texas for a week.

Although I visited several state parks in the area, my tent was set up at Lake Bob Sandlin State Park for the entire week. If you ever get the chance to visit that area, I highly recommend it.

It is a stunningly beautiful area.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

I miss the days when I could take a week off in warmer weather and catch views like that. My job is pretty much seasonal, so I'm full-time+ until it gets cold. Fortunately, I love cold weather camping.


----------



## takemecamping (Feb 1, 2017)

wow, gorgeous photo! How was the weather there, looks a little stormy.


----------



## sisterannica (Feb 15, 2017)

Cricket said:


> I just got back from camping in Northeast Texas for a week.
> Although I visited several state parks in the area, my tent was set up at Lake Bob Sandlin State Park for the entire week. If you ever get the chance to visit that area, I highly recommend it.
> It is a stunningly beautiful area.
> 
> ...


Wow what a beautiful picture! 


_______
pengar


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

I absolutely LOVED it there and hope to visit again soon.


----------



## carol palmer (Aug 17, 2016)

My husband likes camping in the Canadian Rockies. Would love to camp beside lake Louise. Expecting a great experience at Jasper National Park for 3 nights. 
Last time we camped we had a bad experience at the Two Jack Main campground with mosquitoes and not leveled sites making things difficult for the trailer. 
This time we are not taking kids with us. Instead kids will keep themselves busy with summer camps. Found an after school program(https://www.markhamsportsdome.com/youth/after-school-program/). Hope they will have a blast.
Meantime, am very interested in a family camping program for Red River Gorge, Kentucky and Hot Springs, North Carolina. He also has plans for Joshua Tree National Park, California.
Any suggestions on camping sites?


----------

